# Flies??



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lived here 20 years and never had fly issues before but the last 2 or 3 days I have killed about 10 of them in my house. Thing is I have no idea how they are getting in. No open windows, no little kids leaving doors open, etc, etc. No trash or food left out to attract them... Roof vent/attic? But there is a shut attic access door. Gas fireplace flue? It has a thermostatic control to shut it when no fire. I am at a loss. Where should I look to find out how they are getting in?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Inside your walls. Maybe a rodent died in there?


----------

